# estragada



## reka39

Hello!
According to WR dictionary, "estradaga" is used with reference of the decay of foodstuff. But, in an exercise, I found "esta caneta está estragada". Would you use in the same sentence another adjective or is "estragada" allowed? Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

'_Estragada_' is OK. The word also means _'damaged', 'out of order'_, even _'ruined_'.


----------



## reka39

So the only word I can use in the context is "estragada". I thought I could use "avariada" as well. Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> So the only word I can use in the context is "estragada". I thought I could use "avariada" as well. Thanks.


 
You can, although _'avariada_' is often used in connection with more complex machines.


----------



## Johannes

I would say that estragado is far in the sense of ruined  and damaged and avariado is broken ( and can be repaired)


----------



## MugenKaosu

"A caneta está estragada." Meio estranha a frase, mas OK. Significa que a caneta está seca; não adianta tentar usar a caneta, porque não sai mais tinta.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Usamos a palavra "quebrado" mais para coisas que funcionam com eletricidade: o ventilador está quebrado / o computador está quebrado / o videogame está quebrado. 

"A caneta está quebrada". Hmm, talvez alguém dissesse isso ao se referir à caneta que está sem tinta, mas acho essa opção estranha... Acho que, se alguém ouvisse isso, entenderia que a caneta se fragmentou, se partiu, como o lápis da foto: http://www.4ugod.blogger.com.br/lapis_quebrado.jpg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"A caneta está pifando". Acho que essa é a melhor opção para dizer que a caneta não está funcionando. Quer dizer que a tinta não sai ou, se sai, sai pouco.


----------



## Carfer

MugenKaosu said:


> "A caneta está estragada." Meio estranha a frase, mas OK. Significa que a caneta está seca; não adianta tentar usar a caneta, porque não sai mais tinta.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Usamos a palavra "quebrado" mais para coisas que funcionam com eletricidade: o ventilador está quebrado / o computador está quebrado / o videogame está quebrado.
> 
> "A caneta está quebrada". Hmm, talvez alguém dissesse isso ao se referir à caneta que está sem tinta, mas acho essa opção estranha... Acho que, se alguém ouvisse isso, entenderia que a caneta se fragmentou, se partiu, como o lápis da foto: http://www.4ugod.blogger.com.br/lapis_quebrado.jpg
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "A caneta está pifando". Acho que essa é a melhor opção para dizer que a caneta não está funcionando. Quer dizer que a tinta não sai ou, se sai, sai pouco.


 
É, certamente, mais uma diferença entre o português europeu e o do Brasil. Aqui dizemos que uma coisa está estragada quando não funciona (no caso da caneta, não apenas por a tinta estar seca, mas também porque o aparo está rombo, o êmbolo não funciona ou outra causa qualquer que impeça o seu uso normal). E também não dizemos _'quebrado'_ numa situação como a que indica (a do aparelho eléctrico). Dizemo-lo em relação a objectos que possam estar partidos, feitos em pedaços, rotos (o que não é geralmente a situação do computador que não funciona, a menos que tenha sido feito em cacos). E, mesmo aí, é mais comum dizermos _'partido'._


----------



## MugenKaosu

Carfer said:


> Aqui dizemos que uma coisa está estragada quando não funciona (no caso da caneta, não apenas por a tinta estar seca, mas também porque o aparo está rombo, o êmbolo não funciona ou outra causa qualquer que impeça o seu uso normal).


Hmm, mas acho que até daria para usar com esses outros sentidos. O que acontece é que a frase como um todo não me parece ser comum. (Mas pode haver brasileiros que discordem de mim.)


----------



## Azarael

MugenKaosu said:


> "A caneta está estragada." Meio estranha a frase, mas OK. Significa que a caneta está seca; não adianta tentar usar a caneta, porque não sai mais tinta.



Eu uso: 
A caneta não está funcionando.
Ou
A caneta não está pegando.
Ou
A caneta não funciona mais.

Todas significam:
_The pen not work._

Mas isso varia muito da situação, região e pessoa. A caneta está estragada não está errado e dá pra entender perfeitamente, pode ser levemente estranho, mas está ok.


----------



## reka39

Hello!
Summing up, a Portuguese would say:
1) Esta caneta está estragada - if there isn't ink in it
2) Esta lápis está quebrada/partida - if it is broken as in the picture http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=98&ty=28 

But, if I need to "afiar" the lápis, what should I say? "There is no more lead, I need to sharpen the pencil"

Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> Summing up, a Portuguese would say:
> 1) Esta caneta está estragada - if there isn't ink in it


 
No. In that case we would say_ 'a caneta está vazia'_ (because it is not _'estragada' _(broken), it just needs a refill). In relation to ink, we can say that it is '_estragada_' if, for some reason, the ink doesn't flow, if it has dried and left a residue that blocks the ink ducts, for instance. 



reka39 said:


> 2) Est*e* lápis está quebrad*o*/partid*o* - if it is broken as in the picture


 
Right, but '_lápis_' is masculine




reka39 said:


> But, if I need to "afiar" the lápis, what should I say? "There is no more lead, I need to sharpen the pencil"


 
_'Este lápis está gasto, preciso de afiá-lo' _gasto (worn out)

Just a last note. '_Lápis_' and '_caneta_' are not the same thing. You know that, of course, I'm just stressing it to say that you can't use _'estragado/a'_ referring to a '_lápis_' in the same circumstances you can say it regarding a '_caneta'._ The only one that comes to my mind is when the pencil wood is rotten or the lead is so fragile that the pencil is useless, that is, in almost the same circumstances you could say that a pencil is ruined in English. '_Estragado_' implies that the thing is out of order, mechanically, electrically, or otherwise broken, not in situations that are the result of the normal use of the thing, like refilling a fountain-pen or sharpening a pencil.

Furthermore, I thing there's some confusion about the meaning of '_caneta_'. Ballpoint pens are usually called '_esferográfica_' and, being disposable, _'estragado/a' _would apply to them in mostly the same circumstances as to pencils, not to _'canetas'_ (fountain-pens)


----------



## quasar2307

To SHARPEN a pencil = APONTAR um lápis. For that you can use UM APONTADOR, UM ESTILETE or even a knife. It's better not to use AFIAR. AFIAR é usado para instrumentos (ex.: afiar uma faca; afiar uma ferramenta, etc.). Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Carfer

quasar2307 said:


> To SHARPEN a pencil = APONTAR um lápis. For that you can use UM APONTADOR, UM ESTILETE or even a knife. It's better not to use AFIAR. AFIAR é usado para instrumentos (ex.: afiar uma faca; afiar uma ferramenta, etc.). Espero ter ajudado.


 
Bem vindo ao forum, quasar.
Nós, em Portugal, usamos predominantemente '_afiar_'. Se alguém me disser 'a_pontar_' em relação a um lápis, quase de certeza que eu vou pensar que me estão a dizer para dirigir a ponta dele para alguém ou alguma coisa, ou seja, estou convencido de que o significado maioritário de '_apontar_', cá deste lado do Atlântico, é _'mostrar, indicar'._ Além de '_afiar_' também dizemos, embora menos, me parece, _'aguçar_'. 
Esse '_apontador_' chama-se cá '_afiadeira_'.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Bem vindo ao forum, quasar.
> Esse '_apontador_' chama-se cá '_afiadeira_'.


 
Ou então "fazer o bico ao lápis!", "aparar o lápis" com um "afia", "afia-lápis" ou "apara-lápis". 
_"Afiadeira"_ ainda não conhecia, talvez seja geracional.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Bem vindo ao forum, quasar.
> Nós, em Portugal, usamos predominantemente '_afiar_'. Se alguém me disser 'a_pontar_' em relação a um lápis, quase de certeza que eu vou pensar que me estão a dizer para dirigir a ponta dele para alguém ou alguma coisa, ou seja, estou convencido de que o significado maioritário de '_apontar_', cá deste lado do Atlântico, é _'mostrar, indicar'._ Além de '_afiar_' também dizemos, embora menos, me parece, _'aguçar_'.
> Esse '_apontador_' chama-se cá '_afiadeira_'.


E também "afia" (afia-lápis), que é o termo que mais ouço.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Ou então "fazer o bico ao lápis!", "aparar o lápis" com um "afia", "afia-lápis" ou "apara-lápis".
> _"Afiadeira"_ ainda não conhecia, talvez seja geracional.


 
É possível. Realmente, pensando melhor, talvez hoje o mais comum seja _'afia-lápis'_, como diz a Ana, ou '_afia_', na versão abreviada que os miúdos agora usam. Mas, no meu tempo de escola, era _'afiadeira_', sim.


----------



## Audie

Completando o lado brasileiro, se a caneta está nova mas com ela não consigo escrever, digo: '_A caneta está falhando_'.



Carfer said:


> mas também porque *o aparo está rombo*, o


Como diríamos isso em português brasileiro: '_a pena está escarrapichada/rombuda/torta_' ?

 Para se referir ao objeto que faz a ponta  do lápis, no Recife, a gente diz '_lapiseira_'.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Completando o lado brasileiro, se a caneta está nova mas com ela não consigo escrever, digo: '_A caneta está falhando_'.
> 
> Como diríamos isso em português brasileiro: '_a pena está escarrapichada/rombuda/torta_' ?
> 
> Para se referir ao objeto que faz a ponta do lápis, no Recife, a gente diz '_lapiseira_'.


 
Para nós uma '_lapiseira_' é uma espécie de caneta que tem uma mina de grafite em vez vez de tinta.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Para nós uma '_lapiseira_' é uma espécie de caneta que tem uma mina de grafite em vez vez de tinta.


O mesmo nas regiões Sul e Sudeste do Brasil.


----------



## Denis555

Falando sobre caneta:
No Brasil valem as seguintes fórmulas (dadas aqui):
A caneta está falhando
A caneta não está funcionando.
A caneta não está pegando.
A caneta não funciona mais.
A caneta está pifando
Mas 
A caneta está estragada (soa um pouco estranho no Brasil, relacionaríamos "estragada" mais a comida).

Falando sobre lápis:
Na wikipédia tem um artigo sobre todos esses "apontadores de lápis":
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apontador_de_lápis (E seus diversos nomes)

E sobre lapiseira:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapiseira

Como também sou do Recife , usamos lá "lapiseira" como sinônimo de "apontador de lápis".

Para os colegas portugueses: Apontar um lápis, porque fazemos a "ponta" do lápis.
Apontar: É um verbo com vários significados formando um substantivo para um desses significados. Outro exemplo desse "fenômeno" é o verbo "atacar" (=attack, etc), mas atacador [substantivo] de "atacar o sapato" no Brasil, em vez de "atacador" dizemos cadarço: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadarço).


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> You can, although _'avariada_' is often used in connection with more complex machines.



OK! Thanks! So I can use the word "avariada" to talk about complex machines (as cars) that are broken but can be repaired. If I need to print a ticket and the ticket machine is broken, would you use the word "avariada"? Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

Yes, I would.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Ainda complementando com o que falta, ouço muito dizer, e também uso bastante:

Essa caneta está sem tinta
Essa caneta está ruim (ou falhando, como disse a Audie)


----------



## Istriano

Essa caneta está pifando.


----------



## reka39

O que é que é "roto"?


----------



## Vanda

roto - http://www.wordreference.com/pten/roto


----------



## Denis555

reka39 said:


> O que é que é "roto"?



O verbo *romper* tem dois particípios passados: um regular (rompido) e outro irregular (roto). No Brasil "roto" é pouco usado.
Conjugação

Michaelis Dicionário Escolar  Português-Italiano
*romper *_
vt_ *1* rompere. *2* infrangere,  fracassare. *3* schiacciare. *4* _Dir _rescindere. _vpr_ *5* rompersi, fracassarsi.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> roto - http://www.wordreference.com/pten/roto



I heard "roto" [PTE] just with reference of fabrics, clothes. Can anyone confirm that this is its only usage? 
Thanks!!


----------



## mglenadel

It is not the ONLY usage, but it is the most common by far.


----------



## reka39

Hello! If for examples the tyres of my car are worn out by use, are they (pneumáticos) 'consumidos' or 'estragados'? Because amongst the meaning of estragado  http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/estragada thet say in 1# 'deteriorado pelo uso', isn't it? Thanks!


----------



## uchi.m

Para pneu(máticos), dizemos que está _gasto_. _Estragado_ é quando, por exemplo, você passa com o carro por cima de um acessório rodoviário (uma tartaruga, meio-fio, lombada) e a borracha do pneu(mático) afunda ou deforma permanentemente e o borracheiro não consegue mais consertar e o pneu(mático) não pode mais rodar sem trepidar, no asfalto.


----------



## J. Bailica

Em Portugal também dizemos 'gasto'. Num registo informal, muitas vezes dizemos que 'o pneu está careca'.


----------



## uchi.m

J. Bailica said:


> Num registo informal, muitas vezes dizemos que 'o pneu está careca'.


Aqui também


----------



## reka39

Thanks for the help! I deduce that gasto is slightly different from consumido, isn’t it? What would you say if, while I’m riding my bike, I punctured a tyre? 
  Moreover, who is the ‘borracheiro’? http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/borracheiro . Is that the tyre dealer?


----------



## uchi.m

reka39 said:


> Thanks for the help! I deduce that gasto is slightly different from consumido, isn’t it? What would you say if, while I’m riding my bike, I punctured a tyre?


Estourou o pneu, o pneu furou.


reka39 said:


> Moreover, who is the ‘borracheiro’? http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/borracheiro . Is that the tyre dealer?


Borracheiro, at least in Brazil, is the flat tire repairer. Sometimes he may deal tires, too.


----------



## reka39

Thanks, 'furar' (forare), as it's in Italian. Is it fine 'recauchutador' for tire repairer?


----------



## reka39

esgotado/gasto/consumido are all synonyms? Thanks!


----------



## uchi.m

esgotado = run-out
gasto = wear-out
consumido = depleted, consumed


----------



## reka39

Then you for the help but I can't still get the difference. I'm confused by http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/esgotar, #2. Perhaps some examples may help me. Thanks!!


----------



## marta12

Esgotar - a) diz-se de um produto que acabou, mas´também se diz, b) de uma pessoa que está muito cansada
a) o arroz está esgotado/esgotou nesta mercearia
b) o João anda esgotado/muito cansado porque o filho passa a noite a chorar.

Gastar - 'o pneu está gasto tenho de comprar outro'. 'Gastei todo o meu dinheiro'. Nestes 2 exemplos não usamos o verbo 'consumir'.

Consumir - a) 'os portugueses consomem/gastam mais do que têm'. b) 'Estamos numa era em que o consumo é rei'. c) 'Está consumida pela dor'
Na «b» e «c» não usamos gastar.


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much Marta12! Your examples were very useful! I deduce that you use ‘consumido’ just in example such as: ‘o peixe mais consumido em Portugal é o bacalhau’, am I right?​ May I ask you what would you use to describe:​ 1)      http://www.google.it/imgres?q=candela+consumata&um=1&hl=it&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=622&tbm=isch&tbnid=JU595UikhBqVFM:&imgrefurl=http://froggy.iobloggo.com/archive.php%3Fy%3D2006%26m%3D09&docid=G6nKbbWstKHRyM&imgurl=http://pulvirenti.alessandr.free.fr/Blog/candela.gif&w=419&h=312&ei=ocYuT5TBCYWK4gSj5oDEDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=713&vpy=293&dur=2168&hovh=194&hovw=260&tx=131&ty=86&sig=112167875714129170830&page=1&tbnh=142&tbnw=204&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0 (there is still something left)​ 2)      http://www.google.it/imgres?q=cande...0&tbnw=159&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0 (it is depleted)​ Thanks!!​


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thank you very much Marta12! Your examples were very useful! I deduce that you use ‘consumido’ just in example such as: ‘o peixe mais consumido em Portugal é o bacalhau’, am I right? ​ May I ask you what would you use to describe:​ 1)      http://www.google.it/imgres?q=cande...&tbnw=204&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0 (there is still something left) A vela está a meio A vela está quase gasta/ já foi quase toda consumida​ 2)      http://www.google.it/imgres?q=cande...0&tbnw=159&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0 (it is depleted) A vela gastou-se/acabou​ Thanks!!​


----------



## reka39

Hello!​ I come to the conclusion that you use ‘gasto’ when one can’t use at all an object; ‘esgotado’ is used if it sth is not available, while you use ‘consumido’ when there is still something left.​ Other attempts:​ (I have no credit in the cell phone, I can’t call anyone or send message): o meu telemóvel está gasto, não tenho crédito​ (I have just 3 euros in the cell phone – I spent  10 euros for an intercontinental phone call) Consumi quasi todo o crédito que tinha no telemóvel​ (I’m in a area where there is not signal, I can’t call) não consigo telefonar aos pais porque o sinal está esgotado.​


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I come to the conclusion that you use ‘gasto’ when one can’t use at all an object; ‘esgotado’ is used if it sth is not available, while you use ‘consumido’ when there is still something left.
> 
> Other attempts:
> 
> (I have no credit in the cell phone, I can’t call anyone or send message): o (saldo do) meu telemóvel está gasto esgotado/ todo gasto, não tenho crédito (/saldo).
> 
> 
> (I have just 3 euros in the cell phone – I spent 10 euros for an intercontinental phone call) Consumi  Gastei quasi todo o crédito que tinha no telemóvel
> [«Gastei», do mesmo modo que em inglês se diz 'spent', e não 'consumed')]
> 
> 
> (I’m in a area where there is not signal, I can’t call) não consigo telefonar aos pais porque o sinal está esgotado é inexistente.
> [na verdade, normalmente dizemos «não há / não tenho sinal»; 'esgotado' faria sentido para uma coisa que se pudesse usar, gastar (spend), e que estivesse totalmente ausente (por ter sido gasta); o sinal não se gasta (como em inglês também não se usa 'spend' para _sinal), _logo não pode estar _esgotado=totalmente gasto_]​



Gastar tem mais a ver com usar, com despender (spend); esgotar, normalmente, é gastar até ao fim, gastar totalmente. Mas às vezes as duas coisas confundem-se, sobrepõem-se, ou só se tornam mais claras de acordo com o contexto.

Para crédito ou saldo (no caso do telemóvel normalmente dizemos saldo) faz mais sentido dizer 'esgotado'. Se se disser 'o saldo está gasto', apenas, percebe-se a ideia, eu próprio talvez já tenha usado algo parecido, mas não é a forma mais canónica, mais recomendável. Já 'o saldo (do meu telemóvel) está todo gasto' (assim como, por exemplo, qualquer coisa como «metade do saldo está gasto!»), se não é propriamente a mais bela das frases , pelo menos não deixa lugar a dúvidas.

Mas na verdade, no dia a dia, o que nós costumamos mesmo é dizer «já não tenho saldo no telemóvel.»


----------



## J. Bailica

Estive a reler as mensagens e agora percebo melhor porque pergunta por 'consumir'. Realmente às vezes usamos esse verbo de forma similar a 'gastar'.
«Foi consumido muito tempo na apresentação do relatório» - é uma forma mais elegante, ou mais enfática, de dizer 'gasto'; 'consumir', digo eu, é gastar com um propósito, ou gastar como se tratasse de uma rotina ou inevitabilidade; «fazer desaparecer» de um modo determinado, ou de modo definitivo / previsível / inevitável (daí, talvez, coisas como 'a casa foi consumida pelas chamas').


Mas não me parece que se use muito para indicar que alguma coisa se acabou, ou _em que ponto está o seu gasto._

Algumas excepções (tudo remete, a meu ver, para propósito, destino (funesto), inevitabilidade, rotina...):
O tempo, o que arde, o que é comido pela bicheza (está em itálico, mas é literalmente assim; por exemplo, os móveis - comidos / consumidos pelas térmitas (ou pelo caruncho); mas é mais para a literatura «a velha cama, tal como o seu dono, consumida pelo caruncho...»).

Exemplos com ‘gasto’ e ‘esgotado’:
A cisterna (reservatório de água) está esgotada – não tem água.
Toda / parte da cisterna (já) está gasta – pode usar-se, mas é ambígua; pode deixar esta dúvida: é o próprio reservatório (o continente) que está gasto / deteriorado pelo uso, ou é a água (conteúdo) que se gastou? Em princípio, o contexto esclarece, mas por via das dúvidas pode sempre dizer-se «Parte da água da cisterna (já) está / foi gasta». (Mas, sem querer complicar mais ainda, com o verbo ‘ter’ diz-se ‘gastado’: «tenho gastado muita água») 
O pacote de leite está gasto – aqui faz mais sentido usar o gasto, talvez porque não encaramos o pacote propriamente como um depósito que possa (ou não) esgotar ocasionalmente; já se sabe que se há-de gastar; mas diria que, embora até se use a frase, não me parece muito adequado aquele ‘gasto’. Por isso, normalmente diz-se «o pacote está vazio / já não tem leite, etc.»

Do mesmo modo, embora nós gastemos produtos (numa casa gastam-se mercearias, gasta-se material de escritório numa empresa, etc.), quando eles se acabam, não é muito frequente dizer-se simplesmente que determinado produto ‘está gasto’, porque associamos ‘gasto’ a ‘deteriorado’ ou a ‘uso de parte de um todo’. Se esse todo for especificado, aí sim, faz mais sentido («a manteiga que tinha em casa (já) está / foi (toda) gasta»). Mas o mais normal será dizer simplesmente «a manteiga gastou-se (toda) / acabou-se». O uso do pretérito não levanta o mesmo tipo de problemas e ambiguidades.

E porque não dizemos ‘esgotado’, no caso da manteiga, por exemplo? Porque é um produto de uso quotidiano, não o temos ‘em depósito’. No caso do crédito, ou de um saldo, isso está pressuposto, mas no caso das mercearias lá de casa, não. Se, no entanto, eu fizer um armazenamento de mercearias (provisões), receando por exemplo que as estradas encerrem devido a uma tempestade, já volta a fazer sentido dizer «as minhas provisões [ou um produto específico, como a manteiga] estão esgotadas». E é por isso que também numa loja a manteiga se diz que os produtos ‘estão esgotados’, quando acabam (enquanto que em casa não, só em caso de tempestade). 

Resumindo (e abusando da generalização, porque há subtilezas que escapam sempre),

quando se acaba:

*O saldo / crédito *-> esgotado / todo gasto.

*O depósito, a reserva de alguma coisa que se acaba ocasionalmente* (cisterna, stock de uma loja, provisões caseiras por causa das tempestades) -> está esgotado.

*O “depósito”, a “reserva” de gasto rápido e frequente, consumíveis, merrcearias... *(pacote de leite, depósito de gasolina dos automóveis, mercearias) -> está vazio, acabou-se, gastou-se, está seco … (‘está gasto’, nalguns casos e contextos).


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much J.Bailica for the accurate analysis of the difference between ‘gasto’ and ‘esgotado’. It is still a bit ambiguous for me to understand why ‘consumido’ is not so used over there, but I’ll understand more by reading. Just a question (that is in line with my current flu): if I want to say that I consumed many paper handkerchiefs today due to my cold, would I say: ‘Consumi muitas lenços de papel’ or gastei? Thanks!!​


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Thank you very much J.Bailica for the accurate analysis of the difference between ‘gasto’ and ‘esgotado’. It is still a bit ambiguous for me to understand why ‘consumido’ is not so used over there, but I’ll understand more by reading. Just a question (that is in line with my current flu): if I want to say that I consumed many paper handkerchiefs today due to my cold, would I say: ‘Consumi muitas lenços de papel’ or gastei? Thanks!!​



Em princípio (diria 90% das vezes) é 'gastei', nesse tipo de situação. 'Consumir' remete para uma certa impessoalidade, rotina... E, dito de outro modo, remete normalmente para o acto de adquirir ou comprar, não tanto o acto pessoal de usufruir (usar / gastar). 

Por isso surge muito em frases como «Os portugueses consomem cada vez mais iogurtes de marca genérica»; «o consumo de combustíveis está a baixar»; mas cada um desses porugueses (no caso) normalmente não diz, a propósito dos iogurtes lá de casa, que os 'consumiu'. Diz 'gastei'.


Torna-se também (mas não só) uma questão de estilos de linguagem, ou de contexto: mais formal ou informal. Num contexto mais formal, pode haver quem diga 'consumi' em vez de 'gastei', sobretudo se houver relação com a ideia de rotina : «habitualmente não consumo iogurtes X». Quem fala assim, além do mais, quase não se assume como sujeito, com as suas experiências pessoais e concretas, mas como objecto (a impessoalidade do consumidor); e é daí que vem o distanciamento que pode encaixar bem no 'estilo formal', seja lá isso o que for (bom para uma entrevista para a televisão ou um inquérito, por exemplo).

Já agora, não consigo editar mas encontrei erros na minha mensagem anterior; aqui:

E porque não dizemos ‘esgotado’, no caso da manteiga, por exemplo? Porque é um produto de uso quotidiano, não o temos ‘em depósito’. No caso do crédito, ou de um saldo, isso está pressuposto, mas no caso das mercearias lá de casa, não. Se, no entanto, eu fizer um armazenamento de mercearias (provisões), receando por exemplo que as estradas encerrem devido a uma tempestade, já volta a fazer sentido dizer «as minhas provisões [ou um produto específico, como a manteiga] estão esgotadas». E é por isso que também numa loja [a manteiga ] se diz que os produtos ‘estão esgotados’, quando acabam (enquanto que em casa não, só em caso de tempestade). 

E aqui:

Algumas excepções (tudo remete, a meu ver, para propósito, destino (funesto), inevitabilidade, rotina...):
_O tempo, o que arde, o que é comido pela bicheza _(está em itálico [não estava], mas é literalmente assim; por exemplo, os móveis - comidos / consumidos pelas térmitas (ou pelo caruncho); mas é mais para a literatura «a velha cama, tal como o seu dono, consumida pelo caruncho...»).


----------



## reka39

Thanks! If you tell me that ‘consumir’ differ from ‘gastar’ because consumir ‘remete normalmente para o acto de adquirir ou comprar, não tanto o acto pessoal de usufruir (usar / gastar)’, I find some logic in it and I can start distinguishing the two things. Another attempt:
- Os italianos consumam mais produtos chineses dos portugueses.
- Esgotou as reservas de madeira que tinha em casa porque costumava acender o fogo na lareira à tarde.
- os meus pais estão a gastar mais madeira do habitual por causa do frio


----------



## Nonstar

reka39 said:


> Thanks! If you tell me that ‘consumir’ differ from ‘gastar’ because consumir ‘remete normalmente para o acto de adquirir ou comprar, não tanto o acto pessoal de usufruir (usar / gastar)’, I find some logic in it and I can start distinguishing the two things. Another attempt:
> - Os italianos *consomem* mais produtos chineses *do que* *os ?* portugueses.
> - Esgotou as reservas de madeira que tinha em casa porque costumava acender o fogo na lareira à tarde.
> - os meus pais estão a gastar mais madeira *do que o* habitual por causa do frio


----------



## reka39

Thanks for the corrections! I'm overall happy, does it mean I finally 'guess' the right verb for each example? Are there other ways to express the same phrases using different verbs?


----------



## reka39

reka39 said:


> Thanks for the corrections! I'm overall happy, does it mean I finally 'guess' the right verb for each example? Are there other ways to express the same phrases using different verbs?


Outro exemplo..
O forno elétrico consoma mais do que à gás.
  Certo?


----------



## Nonstar

reka39 said:


> Outro exemplo..
> *e*[/I] mais do que *o* (fogão) a gás.
> Certo?


Quase. 

As for your previous question,
esgotou= acabou com 
I can only think of this one, right now.


----------



## Istriano

reka39 said:


> Outro exemplo..
> à gás.
> Certo?


É sem crase:

_forno a lenha
forno a gás
_


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Thanks for the corrections! I'm overall happy, does it mean I finally 'guess' the right verb for each example? Are there other ways to express the same phrases using different verbs?



Sim, parece que você já apanhou o sentido geral dos verbos (mas há outros sentidos*). Aqueles três exemplos anteriores estão certíssimos (excepto na regência dos verbos e preposições, etc., mas isso já foi corrigido). Aqueles seriam os verbos que eu usaria, nas três situações ("Os italianos consomem..."; "Esgotou as..."; "Os meus pais estão a gastar...").
Nestes casos, embora se pudessem trocar os verbos, porque uma língua não é uma «ciência de fórmulas matemáticas», nenhum seria tão adequado como os que usou. 

No caso de comparar o gasto / consumo do fogão A com o fogão B, diria que é mais ou menos indiferente usar um verbo ou outro, mas que num contexto informal provavelmente se usará mais 'gastar'; e num contexto formal (um folheto informativo, um anúncio, uma compra numa loja) se ouvirá (ou lerá) mais 'consumir'; mas é uma tendência, está muito longe de ser uma regra fixa.

*Só mesmo para rematar, e porque as línguas não são matemática, convém relembrar que, se nestes últimos posts nos focámos apenas nestes verbos sob determinado ponto de vista (o da _dona de casa, _quase diria), a amplitude e complexidade das possibilidades reais de emprego das palavras, numa língua, têm dinâmicas que escapam sempre à redução a fórmulas, lógicas ou esquemas (embora estes ajudem, até certo ponto, os 'não nativos').
Só um exemplo: _ela estava consumida em lágrimas _-não tem muito que ver, pelo menos à primeira vista, com a ideia de "consumos de manteiga" ou "consumo de gás".


----------



## reka39

Olá! Se uma coisa (leite, comprimido,..) está fora de prazo (expired), é 'estragada'? Muito obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Olá! Se uma coisa (leite, comprimido,..) está fora de prazo (expired), é 'estragada'? Muito obrigada!



Não necessariamente. Está _'fora de prazo' _e pode estar estragado ou não.


----------



## reka39

Hello! According to the various replies, I deduced that you use 'avariado' for complex machines. But, does it imply a permanent or temporary damage? Thanks!


----------



## reka39

Do you say 'fora de serviço' just for portable toilets? thankS!


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Não necessariamente. Está _'fora de prazo' _e pode estar estragado ou não.



thanks! How do you say 'expired'?


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> thanks! How do you say 'expired'?



_'Fora de prazo' _for foods and like perishables, _'caducado'_ for cards and documents.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! According to the various replies, I deduced that you use 'avariado' for complex machines. But, does it imply a permanent or temporary damage? Thanks!


_
'Fora de serviço'_


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! According to the various replies, I deduced that you use 'avariado' for complex machines. But, does it imply a permanent or temporary damage? Thanks!



Olá reka!

'Avariado', normalmente implica um estrago temporário.
No entanto, se for, por exemplo, um pequeno eletrodoméstico normalmente não se manda arranjar porque o preço do arranjo é igual ao preço de um novo. Então 'avariado' tem o significado de estrago permanente.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Do you say 'fora de serviço' just for portable toilets? thankS!


----------



## reka39

Thank you all for your help. I believe we reviewed all possibles cases.


----------



## reka39

I was looking up 'safado' in the dictionary, and I found that the adjective also means 'gasto pelo uso;  deteriorado'. Do you agree? Or is that word more commonly used in this noun function? thanks.


----------



## marta12

Olá reka!

Ao tempo que não ouço '_safado_' com esse significado!
A minha avó usava muito esse termo. Dizia-se que _estava safado_ a qualquer tipo de roupa cuja cor tivesse desbotado (perdido  a cor), ou que já '_estivesse no fio_' (que estivesse tão gasta que mais um pouco e rasgava/rompia).
Penso que está em desuso.


----------



## englishmania

I've never used _safado_ in that context.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Ao tempo que não ouço '_safado_' com esse significado!
> A minha avó usava muito esse termo. Dizia-se que _estava safado_ a qualquer tipo de roupa cuja cor tivesse desbotado (perdido  a cor), ou que já '_estivesse no fio_' (que estivesse tão gasta que mais um pouco e rasgava/rompia).
> Penso que está em desuso.



Thank you very much! It is a pity that these very specific adjectives fall in disuse. And thanks for teaching me a new adjective (desbotado).


----------



## Guigo

Nos meus devaneios juvenis achava que _safado, safada_ estava relacionado com a poetisa grega Safo, que viveu para muitos, uma vida de _safadezas_! 

Na verdade, o Houaiss considera a origem de _safar_ como obscura ou controversa... daí, aquela possibilidade que aventei em minha adolescência ainda seria plausível.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Ao tempo que não ouço '_safado_' com esse significado!
> A minha avó usava muito esse termo. Dizia-se que _estava safado_ a qualquer tipo de roupa cuja cor tivesse desbotado (perdido  a cor), ou que já '_estivesse no fio_' (que estivesse tão gasta que mais um pouco e rasgava/rompia).
> Penso que está em desuso.



Não só esse, como o significado de _'apagar_'. Quando andava na escola era frequente dizermos _'safar'_ para o acto de apagar qualquer erro que tivéssemos cometido num texto escrito ou num desenho com uma borracha. Também aí há desgaste (do papel), tal como no caso da roupa, mas também já há muito tempo que não encontro o termo usado nesse sentido.


----------



## reka39

Is "estafado" commonly used in the sense of "gasto, muito usado, que não presta"?
Thank you.


----------



## marta12

Tanto quanto sei, com esse significado também já se não usa.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Tanto quanto sei, com esse significado também já se não usa.



Não iria tão longe. É menos frequente, sem dúvida, mas creio que não é ainda de todo incomum falar, por exemplo, de '_um colarinho muito estafado', de 'umas calças de ganga muito estafadas'_ ou mesmo _'um argumento estafado', 'uma ideia estafada'. _
O significado mais comum, hoje em dia, é '_cansado', 'esgotado' ('cheguei a casa estafado')._


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Não iria tão longe. É menos frequente, sem dúvida, mas creio que não é ainda de todo incomum falar, por exemplo, de '_um colarinho muito estafado', de 'umas calças de ganga muito estafadas'_ ou mesmo _'um argumento estafado', 'uma ideia estafada'. _
> O significado mais comum, hoje em dia, é '_cansado', 'esgotado' ('cheguei a casa estafado')._



Apenas na nossa geração, Carfer , já mais ninguém usa


----------



## William Stein

Denis555 said:


> Falando sobre caneta:
> No Brasil valem as seguintes fórmulas (dadas aqui):
> A caneta está falhando
> A caneta não está funcionando.
> A caneta não está pegando.
> A caneta não funciona mais.
> A caneta está pifando


PT has a lot more synonyms than English. All of those = "the pen doesn't work/doesn't write" or more vulgarly "the pen is fucked up/screwed up/kaputt/"busted"". 
Nobody would ever say a normal pencil "doesn't work" or because there is no internal mechanism "to work" (in the case of a mechnical pencil you could it doesn't work because it has some kind of mechanism). For complicated electronic devices we usually say it doesn't work or it's out of order (although "broken" is possible colloquially). "Out of order' implies that it has a temporary problem that will be fixed later. Nobody would say that a pencil or pen is broken unless it's really broken into two pieces (in which case it would be so obvious there would be no point in mentioning it). "The pen is damaged" would only be possible if a buyer is complaining that the pen is bent out of shape or something (explaining why he wants to refuse a shipment of pens).


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Ao tempo que não ouço '_safado_' com esse significado!
> A minha avó usava muito esse termo. Dizia-se que _estava safado_ a qualquer tipo de roupa cuja cor tivesse desbotado (perdido  a cor), ou que já '_estivesse no fio_' (que estivesse tão gasta que mais um pouco e rasgava/rompia).
> Penso que está em desuso.



Hi,

what is the common meaning of 'safado' in Portugal? Is more used as an adjective or a noun? Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the common meaning of 'safado' in Portugal? Is more used as an adjective or a noun? Thanks.



Sem descartar o sentido de _'gasto pelo uso_', diria que é o de '_sem-vergonh_a' ou '_sujeito ruim_', _'má pessoa_' e tanto pode ser usado como adjectivo ou como substantivo.


----------

